# Magic's Lineup: What will it look like?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What do you think the Magic's depth chart will look like at the beginning and at the end of the season? You can add players that you think the Magic will sign during the rest of the off-season.

Start of Season 
C--Andrew DeClercq...Steven Hunter...Jason Collier*
PF--Juwan Howard...Pat Garrity...Zaur Pachulia
SF--Drew Gooden...Gordan Giricek...Felipe Lopez
SG--Tracy McGrady...Jeryl Sasser...Keith Bogans*
PG--Tyronn Lue...Reece Gaines

End of Season 
C--Andrew DeClercq...Jason Collier...Steven Hunter
PF---Juwan Howard...Pat Garrity...Zaur Pachulia
SF--Drew Gooden...Gordan Giricek...Felipe Lopez*
SG--Tracy McGrady...Keith Bogans...Jeryl Sasser*
PG--Reece Gaines...Tyronn Lue

* = IR
RED = New Player


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't see why DeClerq gets to start and Giricek doesn't???

I'd prefer Howard at C, and Giricek at SF, Gooden at PF. 

No way we make it past the first round of the playoffs with DeClerq starting.:dead:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I don't see why DeClerq gets to start and Giricek doesn't???
> 
> I'd prefer Howard at C, and Giricek at SF, Gooden at PF.
> ...


What?! Howard is a borderline PF...he can't even play C in the East. If Howard is C, the Magic will get killed on the boards.

Why don't you post what you think the lineup will look like?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I have a feeling Doc might go with 2 situational lineups. Against bigger teams --

Start of Season 
C--Andrew DeClercq...Steven Hunter...Zaza
PF--Drew Gooden...Pat Garrity...Donnel Harvey
SF--Juwan Howard...Gordan Giricek
SG--Tracy McGrady...Keith Bogans..Sasser (all pine)
PG--Tyronn Lue...Reece Gaines

Against small teams --

Start of Season 
C--Howard...Steven Hunter...Zaza
PF--Drew Gooden...DeClerq...Donnel Harvey
SF--Gordan Giricek...Garrity
SG--Tracy McGrady...Keith Bogans..Sasser (all pine)
PG--Tyronn Lue...Reece Gaines


By Mid-Season I think it will be much the same, but Gaines may have the starting job after the All-Star break.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I think where Howard starts all depends on if he can play SF or not. People have predicted Declercq as the starting C, so do you think it's possible that instead of being C like the fans thought, the Magic actually got Howard to replace Miller? Either way, Gooden will not play SF. Not a chance, no matter what the situation. He'll be PF, and maybe sometimes C.

Start of season:

PG: Lue / Gaines
SG: T-Mac / Bogans / Sasser (anyone's better than Sasser, even a rookie)
SF: Howard? / Giricek / Garrity
PF: Gooden / Garrity / ZaZa
C: Declercq / Hunter / Howard

End of season:

PG: Gaines / Lue
SG: T-Mac / Bogans / Sasser
SF: Howard / Giricek / Garrity
PF: Gooden / ZaZa
C: Hunter / Declercq


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Start of Season*

PG Tyronn Lue - Reece Gaines
SG Tracy McGrady - Keith Bogans - Jeryl Sasser
SF Drew Gooden - Gordan Giricek 
PF Juwan Howard - Pat Garrity - Zaur Pachulia
C Andrew DeClercq - Steven Hunter


*Mid - End Season*

PG Reece Gaines - Tyronn Lue
SG Tracy McGrady - Keith Bogans - Jeryl Sasser
SF Gordan Giricek - Pat Garrity
PF Drew Gooden - Zaur Pachulia
C Juwan Howard - Andrew DeClercq - Steven Hunter

Howard will play center at 6'9, Look at Antonio Davis in the East, and plus on the Magic , Juwan doesn't have to score MUCH with McGrady, Gooden ect on the floor, he can worry about getting garbage points, rebounds, and play defense.


----------



## Blau (Jul 2, 2003)

PG Reece Gaines - Tyronn Lue
SG Tracy McGrady - Keith Bogans - Jeryl Sasser
SF Gordan Giricek - Pat Garrity
PF Drew Gooden - Zaur Pachulia
C Juwan Howard - Andrew DeClercq - Steven Hunte


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why can't Howard play Center? I hate it when people say that someone can't play because they are too small. It's not how big you are, it's how big you play.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Juwan is 6'9 250, and is a decent defender. There's the criteria to be a starter in the middle for an Eastern team, too. Howard will be center more often than not, IMO, as the season goes along.


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What do you think the Magic's depth chart will look like at the beginning and at the end of the season? You can add players that you think the Magic will sign during the rest of the off-season.
> 
> Start of Season
> ...


No way Bogans is on the IR and Sasser is in the rotation. Also Zaza will play mostly at centre I think. Who knows about Howard, Gooden and Declerq at this point in time.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Why can't Howard play Center? I hate it when people say that someone can't play because they are too small. It's not how big you are, it's how big you play.


:clap: Very good way to look at it.


----------



## Blau (Jul 2, 2003)

Didn't Howard play center at michigan.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO A lineup that would be great for fastbreaking would be

PG- Lue
SG- Gaines
SF- TMac
PF- Gooden
C - Howard

They would match up well against the Kings and Mavs lineups where they use both PGs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Magic's Lineup: What will it look like?*



> Originally posted by <b>Mulk</b>!
> 
> 
> No way Bogans is on the IR and Sasser is in the rotation.


That's at the start of the season. Sasser will get more PT at the beginning, because he has more experience, even if he sucks.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

PG Gaines(28mpg)/Lue(20mpg)
SG TMac(42mpg)/Bogans(6mpg)
SF Howard(34mpg)/Giricek(30mpg)
PF Gooden(36mpg)/Garrity(24mpg)
C Pachulia/DeClercq or Hunter(20mpg)


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

PG: Lue(20mpg)-Gaines(20mpg), Bogans(8mpg)
SG: T-Mac(38)-Bogans(10mpg)
SF: Howard(10)-Giricek(25), Garrity(13)
PF: Gooden(25)-Howard(15), Garrity(8)
C-DeClerq(10)-Howard(15), Hunter(10), Pachulia(3, scrub duty in blow outs)


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

As someone who has seen plenty of Howard, let me say he is far better as a PF than a SF. He can play either, but PF is his natural position. Gooden has more athleticism and offensive range, which makes me think he should be the SF and Howard the PF. Juwan can also play spot minutes at center (6-12 a game), but anyone expecting him to start or get a majority of his minutes there is way off.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Sometimes good players have to play out of position of help carry the team. That is what Howard must do. This is what he was signed to do.. to play center, not kick Giricek or Gooden out of the starting lineup.

Yes, Howard is an excellent PF, but this team has Gooden there, and Gooden is too good to play in any other position other than PF. Put Gooden at SF and expect Gooden to have a mediocre season. Put Gooden at PF and he'll put up at least 15/8. Yes, Gooden has the range and versatility to be SF, but he's not the one who has to sacrifice and play out of position. He's the future of this team so we must let him develop at PF. C is Howard's job. We signed him in hopes of obtaining another inside prescence. He's the C, and may I say the best possibly C we could have gotten. I'd take him over Kandi man anyday. And he has a reasonable contract now, unlike Miller, Nesdo, J.O'Neal, etc. who are all overpaid.


----------



## Kray_Z_Cat (Jun 11, 2003)

how many times do I have to say ORLANDO ISN'T THINKING ABOUT POWER FORWARD AND CENTER.... THEY HAVE TWO POST PLAYERS!!!! THAT'S IT!!!! NO DISTINGUISHING THEM!!!! THEY'RE TWO DARN POST PLAYERS!!!! AND IT'S GONNA WORK DAMMIT!!!! CAUSE THEY BOTH HAVE SKILLS!!!!!

**calms down***

Go BUCS!!!


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Here Here to the last 2 posts.

Now Orlando has Gooden b/c of how horrible he plays at SF. Giricek started over gooden at SF. Not dissing on Giricek, but with Memphis in the west Size matters and Gooden is much bigger then Giricek obviously. But he sucked so bad. Like previously said Howard came to this team, he has to make the adjustment. Gooden is gonna be a balla', and howard will have solid numbers as a third option.


----------

